# More SOTB pics



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Walter!

sorry for the big pics guys






Cappy digs deep for a butt





The big pit holds some butts and a quarter pig.






Invasion of the Body Snatchers, and their leader, finney!!





Jack and Mary work their magic





Jack feels good about the box.





Walter chopping pig!!





The team and a couple of contest big wigs after the first wave of
Hurricane Porky came through...second wave came shortly after and
everyone vamoosed, but with smiles on our faces.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2006)

Great pics! Only thing that bothers me is how Jack snaged such a lovly bride. Just a lucky dog I guess.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2006)

We're all wondering the same thing.  Not only is she beautiful, she is
very funny and gracious.  Must be something about Jack we don't
know.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2006)

That's because I'm the cute one.  If you look at those pictures you can tell the guy whose got game.  The rest take lessons.

My daughther Kaitlyn is standing next to Mary in the box pic.  My other daughter Kristina is in the Pic behind Walter chopping up the meat, with the sunglasses on.  Yes, I am a lucky man! 

Kaitlyn is very interested in BBQ competitions.  She's 13.  If you compete, I'd keep my eye on her.  Be afraid...be very afraid.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2006)

and my 13 year old is a vegetarian....sheeesh!


----------

